

Chrome 13 Adds Option To Kill URL Bar - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7485/products/google-is-serious-you-can-kill-chromes-url-bar

======
jimbobimbo
I wonder how this might impact the overall security? Right now URL bar
provides useful information about the domain where you are at. Hiding the URL
box could bring back the most brain-dead attacks like hosting a phishing site
on a regular HTTP (no cert = no warnings from the browser) and hidden URL
cloacks the fact that the URL in fact is "bankofameri.ca".

